# Insuring a log cabin in Spain - can anyone help please?



## Brinx (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi all

Am new to this forum and desperate for help to find a company willing to insure our log cabin. We live here permanently and the company that we have used for the last 3 years have just told us that they no longer offer insurance for homes lived in permanently, only holiday homes.

I have made so many 'phone calls and sent dozens of emails but have drawn a blank on a company willing to offer cover on a timber house. Does anyone have any bright ideas please?

All the best

Brinx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hiya

Well I dont know of anyone personally, its not something I have come across before. Im assuming you have done all the normal "googling" searches - I did one and there is a company called wooden houses spain that says they help with finding suitable insurance companies for their own clients buying wooden houses ..... maybe you could ask them if they have any recommendations ?

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Brinx said:


> Hi all
> 
> Am new to this forum and desperate for help to find a company willing to insure our log cabin. We live here permanently and the company that we have used for the last 3 years have just told us that they no longer offer insurance for homes lived in permanently, only holiday homes.
> 
> ...


Have asked my BIL who will ask his cousin. This may take a while...


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

*A matter of interest....*

I'm interested to know what the issue is with insuring wooden houses - in my neck of the woods it is very common (Queensland) - our greatest risk here is termites (which is apparently often not covered by home insurance). I don't recall too many timber houses in my travels in Spain, so is the issue that they a real rarity (not just log cabins, but any type of timber)?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Brinx said:


> Hi all
> 
> Am new to this forum and desperate for help to find a company willing to insure our log cabin. We live here permanently and the company that we have used for the last 3 years have just told us that they no longer offer insurance for homes lived in permanently, only holiday homes.
> 
> ...


 BIL has asked cousin and the house I'm thinking of is not insured but his agent from *Seguros Bilbao* was interested in him insuring it with them. Hope you read this. Please let us know how you get on


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jockm said:


> I'm interested to know what the issue is with insuring wooden houses - in my neck of the woods it is very common (Queensland) - our greatest risk here is termites (which is apparently often not covered by home insurance). I don't recall too many timber houses in my travels in Spain, so is the issue that they a real rarity (not just log cabins, but any type of timber)?


I think it may depend where you go. I've not seen many, but I have seen some in the north of Spain. Many are used as holiday residences.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes, there are a few companies up here constructing them...rather than log-clad type cabins you see out in the States/Canada, they look more like Alpine lodges - giant cuckoo clock things, really!! 

xx


----------



## kenfield2011 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Timber house insurance*

Hi Brinx,
I live, and up until recently was the manager of a residential Park in Cadiz Provence which has a combination of both mobile homes and wooden lodges on it, and I found a company in Spain called SEGUROS CATALANA OCCIDENTE who insure both types of home for us. They are one of the largest insurance companies in Spain, and have offices all over the place, so you should find one locally to you in Malaga. To give you a rough idea of costs they need to know if your home is your primary one or a second one, and the value of contents and value of the home. For a primary house with a value of 60,000€ and contents of 20,000€ we pay approx. 320€ per year.

REgards
Ken.



Brinx said:


> Hi all
> 
> Am new to this forum and desperate for help to find a company willing to insure our log cabin. We live here permanently and the company that we have used for the last 3 years have just told us that they no longer offer insurance for homes lived in permanently, only holiday homes.
> 
> ...


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

jockm said:


> I'm interested to know what the issue is with insuring wooden houses - in my neck of the woods it is very common (Queensland) - our greatest risk here is termites (which is apparently often not covered by home insurance). I don't recall too many timber houses in my travels in Spain, so is the issue that they a real rarity (not just log cabins, but any type of timber)?


One of the reasons that Insurers shied away from Wooden Houses was due to the fact that so many problems arose over the legality of the houses themselves. Over the last 10 years it has become quite common for a many manufacturers of wooden houses to tell unsuspecting Expats that no planning permission was required for certain models of house, which enabled them to simply buy a plot of land and erect a wooden house. Of course, this wasn't the case and many wooden houses that have been built remain illegal.

Not being in the Inusrance business, I can only guess at the problems this may cause if and when there ever was a problem and wooden house was destroyed - how can you value and re-build a house that is not legally recognised ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

djfwells said:


> One of the reasons that Insurers shied away from Wooden Houses was due to the fact that so many problems arose over the legality of the houses themselves. Over the last 10 years it has become quite common for a many manufacturers of wooden houses to tell unsuspecting Expats that no planning permission was required for certain models of house, which enabled them to simply buy a plot of land and erect a wooden house. Of course, this wasn't the case and many wooden houses that have been built remain illegal.
> 
> Not being in the Inusrance business, I can only guess at the problems this may cause if and when there ever was a problem and wooden house was destroyed - how can you value and re-build a house that is not legally recognised ?



Isnt there also some ruling in Spain regarding earth quakes and houses must be built to withstand certain grades of tremour??? I'm only guessing, but I suspect wooden houses dont adhere to that??????????????

Jo xxx


----------



## dinnow (Feb 14, 2011)

Log cabins and other wooden homes (but not timber framed houses) are classified as _muebles_. To get on the property register you have to have an _inmueble_. You don't pay local taxes on them. IBI is impuesto sobre bienes _inmuebles_. They would never be regarded as houses and would be treated more along the lines of furniture. Except that you do need planning permission to put one on a piece of land and many many do not have said permissions. 
They would be what in English are called mobile homes most of which are pretty well anchored to the ground.


----------



## doreengarrett (Mar 22, 2010)

*insurance for wooden homes*

Hi. I own a wooden cabin on the park mentioned by Ken and I and a few of my neighbours have our cabins insured through STAYSURE. Their rates are very reasonable. Hope this helps.


----------

